# Check this Installation Method Out



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=oz7WsCoBVGg


He butters the concrete and tile with white thinset, deck mud in between.

Im assuming hes doing this because the floor isnt level.

Would you trust this installation method?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would never question "the most complimented marble setter in south florida". It was too long for me to watch and lost interest at that point. Plus, commercials on TV are over.

"stay thirsty my friends"


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

why not mud deck at the bottom then thin set then a sprinkle of deck mud again ,then some magic dust ? It may get more compliments..:jester:
On a serious note, one or the other will absorb the water from the other I think, have different drying/curing properties, I never heard thin set manufacturer suggest adding sand,cement into their products.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

plazaman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=oz7WsCoBVGg
> 
> 
> He butters the concrete and tile with white thinset, deck mud in between.
> ...


Mudset installation, it's been around forever. I've installed miles of marble and natural stone with that exact method. Was taught to me by my boss who had been setting marble for many years before I came along.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

WildWill said:


> Mudset installation, it's been around forever.


with thin set?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's like a slurry coat. That's how I'd set a mud bed shower pan over a slab.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, with thinset. The thinset can only go so high before it becomes unstable and the pieces start moving. That and the thinset specs a maximum thickness. The mortar mix is much more stable and prevents movement. It compacts better but lacks the superior adhesion provided by the thinset. So the thinset butter on the floor sticks to the floor and provides adhesion to the mortar mix laid upon it. Then the thinset on the back of the tile provides the adhesion from the tile to the mortar mix.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like the amount of mortar put down is a bit critical:blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

That's how lots of my guys set tile here in Vancouver.

That's how I like to cover my floor heat and tweak grading.

JW


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It seems to be a similar consistency to setting a bed in a shower pan as Angus mentioned. Should work just fine. I am not an expert, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That's very typical method here, nothing new.

What I want to know is why nobody moved that big wall unit out of his way yet?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a job I took up here in california. Exact same tile . Maybe some idiot from florida did it.. Maybe from north.florida


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Flormasta - could you explain further what's underneath ?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWill said:


> it's been around forever.


Didn't see if it was a slurry or thinset, but if it were thinset, this is yet another example of my vocabulary being right--'glue'. :laughing:

the brother of the most interesting man in the world would agree with the most complimented marble setter in south florida, or his brother that sometimes the best way to set tile is to glue it down.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Would have saved so much time to check for plumb, mark unlevel spots, and before installing any tile, pump out some SLC on floor.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I want to know why they are tiling themselves into a corner.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I want to know why they are tiling themselves into a corner.


Tell me you've not backed yourself into a [fill in the blank] corner?  
I didn't watch the whole video, but not to say I've not backed out over a counter a time or 8.......was there an egress window? :laughing: I've egressed out of a window once, twice. But that was, OK, forget it....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MattCoops said:


> Would have saved so much time to check for plumb, mark unlevel spots, and before installing any tile, pump out some SLC on floor.





Leo G said:


> I want to know why they are tiling themselves into a corner.


I think they were foreigners and may have been doing it old world style:blink:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

CHANGE OF TOPIC....


I remember dry fitting small bathrooms then mixing customs garbage, spreading and working myself back.. ,,


Then I turned PRO.. NOW,I CAN SET , WORK MYSELF INTO A CORNER , USE A LEVEL AND WORK BACK.. I'm a professional..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

CO762 said:


> Tell me you've not backed yourself into a [fill in the blank] corner?
> I didn't watch the whole video, but not to say I've not backed out over a counter a time or 8.......was there an egress window? :laughing: I've egressed out of a window once, twice. But that was, OK, forget it....


Nope, I can't remember the last time I trimmed myself into a corner :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I did varnish myself into a corner once. 



BEFORE I turned pro.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Then I turned PRO.. NOW,I CAN SET , WORK MYSELF INTO A CORNER , USE A LEVEL AND WORK BACK.. I'm a professional..


While not quite 'jalapeno on a steek', they make a suction cup on a stick that professionals use to set those hard to reach places. Suction cup on one side, flip it and use the rubber mallet on the other side to tamp it flush.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> I did varnish myself into a corner once.


'stick', think 'stick'.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Self-leveling mix anyone.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

skillman said:


> Self-leveling mix anyone.


It's Florida  They don't have any of that down there:whistling


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

skillman said:


> Self-leveling mix anyone.


There are several factors at play there. For an entire floor self leveling concrete is a huge expense. $40/50# bag vs. $4/80# and put the labor cost in your pocket.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

My be more expense to do but you get a better bond to floor with a entire pour then just are square at a time as video shows to level slab to set tile over. .:no::no:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

skillman said:


> My be more expense to do but you get a better bond to floor with a entire pour then just are square at a time as video shows to level slab to set tile over. .:no::no:


Are you sure you get a better bond to the floor with self leveling concrete? Might want to check that out. :whistling


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

The bonding agent you install plus the self-leveling at same time over entire floor makes the curing to each other a strong bond i think. 



Did 2 entire basements with self-leveling under tile floor still going strong.:no:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

skillman said:


> The bonding agent you install plus the self-leveling at same time over entire floor makes the curing to each other a strong bond i think.
> 
> 
> 
> Did 2 entire basements with self-leveling under tile floor still going strong.:no:


It could be possible that they are both good methods. I haven't had any call backs for problems with any of the installations that I did either. Mine are going on twenty five years now.

With some materials such as natural stone, like quartzite the irregularities are so strong that it must be set in a bed of mortar. Thus the need for the mudset.

There is also a quick method for leveling large areas quickly using the mudset method utilizing a grid.

Not looking to win a battle here:no:, just showing other options.:thumbup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I hear wildwill.:thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

WildWill said:


> There are several factors at play there. For an entire floor self leveling concrete is a huge expense. $40/50# bag vs. $4/80# and put the labor cost in your pocket.


Behold the power of basic arithmetic!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> This is a job I took up here in california. Exact same tile . Maybe some idiot from florida did it.. Maybe from north.florida


So, what's your point?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Floormasta78 View Post
This is a job I took up here in california. Exact same tile . Maybe some idiot from florida did it.. Maybe from north.florida



Big Shoe said:


> So, what's your point?


B Shoe:laughing: don't take it personally:laughing: we have a radio talk show host that always bags on Fla. because of the voting in Palm Beach county,, you remember the people in west palm were to stupid to know how to fill in the bubble:laughing: Mike Buck calls it Flori:blinkaaa :laughing: It kinda earks me but then I remember who he is referring to:laughing: We must remember there are idiots everywhere and smart people everywhere:thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

So what's your point ?. Dirty.. 

Lololol !,


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm from Florida. I'll subject myself to the monumental task of matching wits with anyone who has the sack to attempt to make me look stupid...even arrogant people from California :whistling I'm even very close to Palm Beach County - I can't be _that_ smart right?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

WildWill said:


> It could be possible that they are both good methods. I haven't had any call backs for problems with any of the installations that I did either. Mine are going on twenty five years now.
> 
> With some materials such as natural stone, like quartzite the irregularities are so strong that it must be set in a bed of mortar. Thus the need for the mudset.
> 
> ...





Metro M & L said:


> Behold the power of basic arithmetic!


:thumbsup: Yep. It's comical how people will trash talk a method they know nothing about ain't it.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh no....... Florida vs. Cali... 

(So glad I'm in Pa... :laughing: )


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stop it Paul. You know you've been down there long enough that you wear black socks with sandals, bermuda shorts and wide brimmed hats....










Thems tiling socks :lol:


----------

